# Model 3 door handle durability?



## Eric Chen (Feb 25, 2018)

Just came back from Newport Beach Tesla store to check out the Model 3.
Noticed both back doors were not able open from outside using the handle bar. Sales has to lower the window, reach into the car and press the open button to open the door.

Is this some safety setting that can be configured? Or the door handles are already malfunctioned? I know this Model 3 has only been in this location for less than a month.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Eric Chen said:


> Just came back from Newport Beach Tesla store to check out the Model 3.
> Noticed both back doors were not able open from outside using the handle bar. Sales has to lower the window, reach into the car and press the open button to open the door.
> 
> Is this some safety setting that can be configured? Or the door handles are already malfunctions? I know this Model 3 has only been in this location for less than a month.


That's strange...

Sounds like it's had challenges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2018)

Eric Chen said:


> Noticed *both *back doors


Handles can't break down in pairs. Either production error or some kind of software glitch.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Did you try asking the sales associates?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I would think that the vehicle of @youyouxue would be the best litmus test for us all on these handles standing up to repeated use. Not sure if he frequents this forum but if he does perhaps he could weigh in on how his handles are holding up.


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

According to the manual, there is a lock icon that locks/unlocks all doors. Maybe hit that to unlock all, then try the rear door handles again.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Eric Chen said:


> Just came back from Newport Beach Tesla store to check out the Model 3.
> Noticed both back doors were not able open from outside using the handle bar. Sales has to lower the window, reach into the car and press the open button to open the door.
> 
> Is this some safety setting that can be configured? Or the door handles are already malfunctioned? I know this Model 3 has only been in this location for less than a month.


Actually that's a new feature called "reverse child lock", for keeping pesky kids (and random adults) from hopping in the backseat. 

Kidding aside, did you happen to notice if they have a key card or phone they use to open the car? Most dispaly Teslas have a "showroom" mode that disables the gear selector and lock/unlock doors, so maybe the 3's software is buggy.


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

Maevra said:


> Most dispaly Teslas have a "showroom" mode that disables the gear selector and lock/unlock doors, so maybe the 3's software is buggy.


Maybe the staff doesn't know about this  .


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> I would think that the vehicle of @youyouxue would be the best litmus test for us all on these handles standing up to repeated use. Not sure if he frequents this forum but if he does perhaps he could weigh in on how his handles are holding up.


I would agree You You's car has taken the most beating of any Model 3 in existence, but he very openly posts every little problem he has had, and never reported an issue with the handles.
I think a showroom software glitch might be the best explanation.


----------



## BellevueEd (Apr 12, 2016)

I've had my Model 3 for just under a month, and for about a week my driver's outside door handle doesn't return to its position automatically. If I leave it out, the door won't close (I did that just as a test). If I push it closed, everything is fine. I'm waiting for a full month of ownership before I talk to Tesla service. I've had no other real problems or issues. I am often surprised how often I'm told to put the key card on the console to start the car. Don't see any real pattern as to when it's required, when it's not. I'm also somewhat baffled as to when I can walk away from the car and have the auto-lock function work. Whatever, the car's a blast. One item of interest: a message popped up on the screen yesterday while I was sitting in the car, non-moving, telling me I had my foot on both pedals. Thanks, Elon.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

BellevueEd said:


> I've had my Model 3 for just under a month, and for about a week my driver's outside door handle doesn't return to its position automatically. If I leave it out, the door won't close (I did that just as a test). If I push it closed, everything is fine. I'm waiting for a full month of ownership before I talk to Tesla service. I've had no other real problems or issues. I am often surprised how often I'm told to put the key card on the console to start the car. Don't see any real pattern as to when it's required, when it's not. I'm also somewhat baffled as to when I can walk away from the car and have the auto-lock function work. Whatever, the car's a blast. One item of interest: a message popped up on the screen yesterday while I was sitting in the car, non-moving, telling me I had my foot on both pedals. Thanks, Elon.


Your door handle issue sounds like a simple return spring and I'm sure it will be an easy fix. As far as needing to place the key card on the console this is only needed if you are not using the smartphone app and Bluetooth connection. If your car is unlocking automatically when your phone is near then it should also allow you to drive off with no further action. If however you are using the key card as the primary key then you have 30 seconds from the time you swipe the B pillar to press the brake pedal and put the car in gear. Beyond 30 seconds it will require the key card on the console. Hope that helps.


----------

